# DUBLIN | Projects & Construction



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Proposed new city library. 



















It will be located at the top of one of Dublins most well preserved georgian squres, the square has unfortunately somewhat fallen into dereliction due to being outside the main commercial area of the city, but a recent tram line extension linking this area to the main shopping centres will bring more poeple here. And the library will be a huge pull factor to the area









The proposed entrance plaza, through the central grey stone building. This complex also houses the Dublin Hugh Lane art gallery.

Redeveloped external plaza


















The cross shape is the garden of remembrance located within the parnell square.


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Dublins 'georgian mile' will soon be given a facelift. A horrible cultural atrocity that involved demolition of 12 of Dublins longest row of georgian buildings during the 60's will be given a more sympathetic redevelopment.









Before demolition.








Replaced by these. They have since been demolished. And will soon be reconstrcuted in a contemporary fashion that fits the surrounding well preserved georgian fabric.


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Proposed redevelopment of Dublins Nassau Corner. 




















Proposed



















Nothing amazing, but a huge improvement.


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Dublins tallest building, Capital Dock, close to topping out











By William Murphy, Flickr

https://www.flickr.com/photos/infoma...22762MF-XmAvXv

Pretty boring design for such a prominent location. But, its fine.
This was the original proposal lol


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Demolition of Fitzwilton House underway.








By user Sukino









Dublin only has 3 or 4 large brutalist buildings. So people who like 20C architecture are kind of upset! Im not a huge fan of brutalism like this , but it has a certain beauty about it.
It will be demolished for this.








Location
https://www.google.com/maps/@53.332...4!1sNMpmueLpCXhjHVQf5eT3pA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Sackville Place 
Demolition of late 20 century building for modern replacement . It will house a hotel.
Location
https://www.google.com/maps/@53.349...4!1sheOzV0DOh0KJDWEVYeTGpA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656









Nasty thing. Currently under demolition.

Proposal.


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Redevelopment of Phibsborough shopping centre into new student housing.
Current. Often voted the ugliest building in the city :lol:



















Proposal

















https://www.google.com/maps/place/U...c761c0bb1565c406!8m2!3d53.3622335!4d-6.273265


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Redevelopment of derelict River House, Chancery Street. 
Currently









Proposed


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Another ugly bites the dust!
Bord Failte Building, Baggott Street Dublin.

























Irish modern architects got upset about this one! Apparently its beautiful lol. DoCoMoMo (International Committee for Documentation and Conservation of Buildings, Sites and Neighbourhoods of the Modern Movement.) fought very hard to try and have it a protected structure.It was built by one of Irelands most famous modernist architect firms, Scott Talon Walker, who destroyed much of Dublins beautiful historical buildings and built ugly shit all around the city, that modern architects in ireland for some reason love, but the public hates. But demolition grant was permitted. Yay :cheers:

Proposed redevelopment


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Disused church in Dublin will be converted into a food market.
St Andrews Church, Trinity Street, Dublin 2.

The area outside the church is also being pedestrianised, with trees planted, and made into a beautiful little public plaza. It is where the famous molly malone statue is currently located.

Church Currently 








Proposed pedestrian square









Proposed food market interior








Very excited 
Location
https://www.google.com/maps/@53.343...=37.19683&pitch=0&thumbfov=100!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Demolition and redevelopment of office block, 9-12 Dawson Street.
By Henry J lyons architects
Current, one of Dublins earliest post independence buildings, built in a 'celtic 'style(it may not be very visible in the photo but theres a lot of celtic art/symbols on the building, especially on the golden plates and doors) to try and create a new homegrown vernacular that differed from the british georgian and victorian styles.








Tbh, its kind of hideous though.
Proposed redevelopment


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

British pub chain Wetherspoons to open two new dublin city centre developments. Taking up residence in and restoring several currently derelict period properties.








These derelict georgian buildings on camden street will become a new pub and hotel, this area is dublins main clubbing/nightlife district
Proposed interior..
















Location:https://www.google.com/maps/@53.333...4!1sPki5MgvLcMYG2DyEOau73Q!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

The second wetherspoons will open in a former religious convent building on Abbey Street near Oconnell street, the citys main thoroughfare









Location:https://www.google.com/maps/@53.348...4!1sOl03x9G0uFnNeO6jNIDtlg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Hainault House retrofit of 1960's building.
personally I think they should have reconstructed the old georgian buildings that were replaced by the original building. This is Dublins main historic square, and ugly glass walls should have no place here. But at least its an improvement and will be more energy efficient

















Proposed


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Bolands Mill Development
3 Residential Highrises will be constrcuted on a former mill in the Dublin docklands area. The old stone factory buildings and several smaller historical buildings will also be restored as part of the scheme.
















The concrete silo has since been demolished.


















Location
https://www.google.com/maps/@53.342...4!1sYd3HHFgFcih85a5fF9m8GQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Refurbishment of existing hotel. The Ocallghan alexander hotel, located near Stephens Green. it is not a historical building, but a mimic/pastiche from the 1980's I think, the redevelopment is a huge improvement in my opinion, the refurb is by ODOS architects
Current look
















Proposed

















Location
https://www.google.com/maps/@53.341...296.42438&pitch=0&thumbfov=100!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Royal Dublin Society arena redevelopment
By grafton architects
Huge increase in capacity, it is the main training grounds of the Leinster Rugby squad.
Current
















Proposed








































They are one irelands best architecture firms, and probably most internationally famous firm from the country, so Im not surprised by how cool this looks 
https://www.google.com/maps/search/RDS/@53.3257686,-6.230094,358a,35y,62.94h/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

A building that has sat derelict on georges street dubin for over a decade will finally be redeveloped. It is incredible that a street with such incredible high rents and massive pedestrian traffic managed to remain vacant for so long. It was damaged by fire in the 2000's, and will now become a hotel



















Proposed


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Restoration of church ruins in to new public space
St Lukes church in the historic Dublin liberties
















Recently completed


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Restoration of derelict georgian mansion in Dublins city centre. It has laid vacant for many years,it is owned by the city council. The restoration will be expensive , so social housing will also be built on the surrounding gardens of the mansion, to make some money back on the cost of restorations. Its not ideal, but better than seeing the building rotting forever.





































Proposed








More before/after proposals available here
http://www.3ddesignbureau.com/news/prestigious-aldborough-house-to-receive-multi-million-e-facelift/
The part on either side with the animal statues no longer exists today , but it looks like its going to be reconstructed.


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

New food retail outlet Dundrum, a suburb of Dublin. Restoration of four derelict georgian cottages, and creation of new building to the rear of the cottages facing the pedestrian plaza








Proposed redevelopment of the cottages , from street view








View from the back of the cottages


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Historic Ormond Hotel on the river waterfront to be demolished. It was intended to be preserved but its structurally unstable. 


























The historic building probably would have been better than it, if it was restored. But it looks fine..

Historic photo








It looked a lot better before it was painted white imo.


----------



## Jack Daniel (Jun 6, 2008)

I am so glad the world has moved on from such an ugly era of architecture. Demolish, Redevelop. Good Riddance.

Maybe preserve a few as a reminder.





wakka12 said:


> Redevelopment of derelict River House, Chancery Street.
> Currently
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Yes Im so glad im from a place that doesnt protect/list horrid buildings from that era. Theres only two listed mid-late 20th C buildings that I can think of in dublin









This hideous bus station..one of the first modernist buildings ever built in dublin..modernism arrived much later to dublin than the continent, no modern buildings built until around world war 2

And this okay looking office block. I think it was the first concrete frame building in dublin or something, not sure but its listed because of some innovative technology it used


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Infill development at vacant plot on South Richmond Street
https://www.google.com/maps/@53.331...4!1sfYDAiezYfvnCMCjq0wC4Xg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656









I just love black brick.


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

New aparthotel development in Ranelagh, Dublin 6.
https://www.google.com/maps/@53.323...4!1s72ebVqya35sIQRsSfJkS1g!2e0!7i13312!8i6656









Replaced an ugly little shop that looked like the ones to the right of it.


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

New hotel development in docklands, restoration of old warehouse building and addition of one floor


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

New infill development in Dublin docklands area
Current view, the building will be behind these protected structures


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Restoration of two derelict structures on Aungier Street, Dublin 2. They will become a bar, the street is very close to the main nightlife streets on Harcourt and Camden Street to the south.


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Reconstruction of historic early 20th C cinema.
Stella cinema, Dublin 6.Completed December 2017
Remodelled in the 60's to look like this









Reconstructed facade


























Existing art deco interior


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Proposed redevelopment of former garda station on Harcourt street into new office block


















Proposed


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Hotel development replacing derelict low rise warehouses, Bow Lane, Dublin 2.

Location : https://www.google.com/maps/@53.339...4!1sPPn5v3Lm5LA0WIY6XUi2qA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

wakka12 said:


> Disused church in Dublin will be converted into a food market.
> St Andrews Church, Trinity Street, Dublin 2.
> 
> The area outside the church is also being pedestrianised, with trees planted, and made into a beautiful little public plaza. It is where the famous molly malone statue is currently located.


Disused? Why is the former church not used as tourist office anymore?

Where is the tourist office now?

I've a last question; will the Molly Malone statue remains in the square in front of the church or will it returns to its original position at the end of Grafton Street in the near future?


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

FabriFlorence said:


> Disused? Why is the former church not used as tourist office anymore?
> 
> Where is the tourist office now?
> 
> I've a last question; will the Molly Malone statue remains in the square in front of the church or will it returns to its original position at the end of Grafton Street in the near future?


Im not sure, but it moved about two years ago. Theres now a number of smaller tourist offices in the area around it, rather than just one big one!I guess maybe they thought the pretty church could be put to better use for social activties, there has been plans for a food market there for a long time now. There is a tourist office on Suffolk street just across the road from the church, one on dame street, and one on Oconnell Street.

And yeh the statue is staying


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Harbour baths proposal Docklands Grand Canal Square


























Originally proposed as a bridge









Design based on harbour baths in copenhagen


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Planning permission granted for demolition of Setanta House, Nassau Street, Dublin 2.








A 1980's office block. It will be replaced by an office block of similar height. I guess it makes sense but I hate that we have to make an office block again of similar height or taller when that 80's block was way too big in the first place and ruined the scale of the historic street.

An art mural on the inner courtyard of the complex will be preserved and relocated somewhere in the city.


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Scotch House, an office block on the quayside beside Oconnell Street is currently being retrofitted.
Before


















An improvement, but I think the after is still a really ugly building.

Historic photo


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Two old shopping centres in Dublin 6 are to be redeveloped.
Frascati Centre Current


















Proposed




















Blackrock Shopping centre
Before








After


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Recently completed office development on corner of Molesworth Street.
Replaced a brick office block from the 1960's.










data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Some good projects but what Dublin needs to build is housing...and loads of it.


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Distillers Building, Smithfield, Dublin 7.
Infill of vacant plot beside historic Jamesson Brewery in Smithfield Square.






































The vacant plot is where those trees are to the right in the photo


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

PortoNuts said:


> Some good projects but what Dublin needs to build is housing...and loads of it.


Yes definitely, nearly every new project is office development now though to meet the demand of evergrowing employee base of tech firms like google amazon facebook


----------



## Noodles7 (Jan 18, 2008)

Yeah and they'll just continue to endlessly build semi-d's out in the suburbs at the likes of Ballyogan. There's such a lack of forward thinking when it comes to developments in Dublin. It's already held us back in terms of attracting the maximum amount of post-Brexit business. Something needs to be done to create better public transport and more housing for people in the city centre, rather than way out in the suburbs. When the new Cherrywood town is finished the Luas will be full before it even gets to Carrickmines in the mornings, it's going to be a disaster


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Yeh its quite strange, city council bang on about densification and building higher but then block the majority or all projects that try to achieve that. I cant see any end to the semi d sprawl for the foreseeable future and with the metro not around 2027 and with such a massive forecast population growth I think there will be an actual extremely serious housing crisis much worse than anything today


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Hotel development 28 Benburb Street replacing derelict cottages.

















A huge amount of dereliction in this area, its a good start.


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

New hotel development, Tara Street, Dublin 2.
Replacing several derelict properties and vacant plots.









Site currently








I quite like the little corner pub, sad to see it go. 








Its good to see the site being densified but the material and form of the building is very repetitive and uninteresting imo.


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Two new tourist attractions coming to Dublin !
First of all,
The former recording sutdios of U2 located here in the docklands will be converted into a new museum celebrating the history of the band.
https://www.google.com/maps/@53.344...4!1sJ2qdnYvC-Tl-wk5DxwIY8w!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

Secondly,
€5 million is being invested by Frontier Entertainment into the creation of a new Dublin tourist attraction called the Vaults, which will involve the conversion of the old Augustinian St. John's National School into a series of theatrical sets where actors will put on performances.

As reported by The Irish Times, Frontier Entertainment issued a statement asserting the shows will consist of "thrilling special effects, dark humour, moments of pure fun and lots of audience participation."

It will be a dark humoured attraction based on dublins history, it sounds like it will be similar to London Dungeons attraction, which is focused on the gore/dark/horror side of Londons history


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Some greenery coming to the dublin docklands , a breath of fresh air amongst all the big glass and steel and concrete buildings.
Called 'Chocolate park' as the park originally had a charlie and chocolate factory park but that theme was abandoned and now its randomly still called by that name .
An unused crane from the nearby port will be included as part of it and children will be able to use it as some kind of climbing frame



















The park will be located here, the warehouse has been demolished since.
https://www.google.com/maps/place/H...f16ed98c4bed0066!8m2!3d53.343968!4d-6.2347222

I dont know how well a park surrounded by 8 story buildings on all sides will work though


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Recently completed student housing, Dorset Street, Dublin 1.



















I like the way different coloured bricks were used, so it looks like a street with a variety of buildings on it rather than just one block. And its nice to see a developer building student accomodation use such nice quality of brick also. Usually they cheap out on student accomodation especially.


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Redevelopment of social housing blocks on Dominic Street Lower, Dublin 1.
They are not considered fit for modern living, and will be replaced by much higher quality buildings.








Most of them have been demolished already.


















It looks as though the street is also going to be pedestrianised, which is great if so.


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

New student housing block , Dominic Street , Dublin 1.



















https://www.google.com/maps/@53.353...4!1ssuMkFUH-EoRqEMUWOTZfhw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
It will replace this large vacant plot and the derelict 'Michael H' factory/warehouse beside it.


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Dublins tallest ever proposed tower rejected by city council on grounds of being visually intrusive upon low scale historic areas surrounding it. The tower of 22 story, 88m , was quite amazingly rejected despite the plot being zoned to allow buildings of approximately 22 story 'landmark tower'. In the midst of a housing crisis caused largely by the city council not allowing developers to build beyond 2-7 stories the verdict has unsurprisingly been strongly criticised

The site is currently vacant except for the small red brick pub in the third picture, which is a protected structure.

It is likely the developer will now proceed with the original shorter proposal.









Well, it seems dublin will never have a skyline for the foreseeable future.


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Dublins ugliest buildings are currently under demolition. They are part of a horrible decaying and depressing complex of 60's awfulness belonging to the department of healthcare. They have since moved and the entire complex is being demolished and redeveloped.
The site will be transformative for the entire city as it sits at a very important junction between Grafton Street and Oconnell Street.





























Proposed redevelopment

































Two different developers are in control of the redevelopment. So as you see in this render above, the grey concrete box will be redesigned by another developer, the black building in the image above it will be located where that concrete box (a cinema) is now










A number of new streets will be created that run through the block so its really going to improve the area so massively
Observe this monstrosity for yourself!
https://www.google.com/maps/@53.345...4!1sXV43OIcvh24P8rJM9IQnTQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Redevelopment of large complex of social housing blocks in Dublin 2, near Charlemont luas stop and the canal.

Proposed redevelopment








I cant find an aerial shot of the site currently but its basically like 8 or 9 blocks that look like this. Currently they are under demolition, most have been demolished
















https://www.google.com/maps/@53.3314236,-6.2630983,276m/data=!3m1!1e3


Proposed redevelopment
























Lots of nice new streets and public squares. It will include much higher density of social housing, a new gym, sports facilities, ground floor shops, a creche, and a cinema


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Two former industrial warehouses in the dockslands currently being restored and incorporated into new mixed use scheme.


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for the updates! Sad about the Tara street tower being rejected, but the shorter proposal isn't bad and maybe better design wise. But what is that ugly big white thing on it?


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

No prob. And I have no idea but it looks nasty. I dont like the original tower but I think a tall building is really well suited to that location , due to its waterside location, its hemmed in by a bridge on one side, and its beside an extremely important train station and the second tallest building in the city is located directly opposite on the other side of the river. Sadly I think if a tall building isnt allowed at this location I dont think Dublin will ever have high rises

Some other views of the proposed building.


















I think its rather generic looking tbh


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Docklands development, currently under construction. it will fill a vacant site located beside the 3 Arena near the port.









The 3 concert arena is the old red brick warhouse to the right.


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Construction is underway of a new building that will house the Trinity college business school. It is replacing some ugly 1960's thing, and is located on Pearse St. It will create a nice new public street into the college grounds.
Location:
https://www.google.com/maps/@53.344...4!1sNq7QXl9_ncpNZyFiIMRpUw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

Proposed Street frontage









How it will look from the back, from inside the college grounds.

















Apologies for size..dont know how to resize.


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

New office block development in Dublin docklands.
Again it will replace a large vacant plot of which we have many in Dublin..thankfully mostly disappeared by now!
I guess the good thing about vacant plots is that we never demolish any nice heritage buildings 


























Location:https://www.google.com/maps/@53.344...4!1stSPiRYOP44e0ONwwFZzQng!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
It is beside Grand Canal Square and many of the office blocks housing major companies like google and facebook


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

New hotel development replacing vacant plot in Liberties, Dublin 8. Near St patricks cathedral, a major upcoming tourist area




















































Construction has been delayed by the discovery of artects from the medieval era including the remains of 12 waddle and daub houses and a rock with artistic carvings on it both dating from the 12th C
https://www.rte.ie/news/ireland/2018/0322/949233-coombe-medieval/


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

A second hotel also in the liberties, D8 very close by.
Its look rather quirky as a small old corner pub will be preserved in the development


























It reminds me a lot of London.
I like theway dublin preserves a lot of these old buildings even if they arent of any merit because it adds so much diversity to many of these modern developments which are often lacking in much character.


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Recently restored Dutch Billy nearby in the liberties, D8- head office of Teelings whiskey distillery









Photo from late 20th C


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

New infill development in the liberties again.
Extension of St patricks grammar school
Its located to the left of this cute little old building.


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

A third hotel on yet ANOTHER vacant plot ...also in D8 liberties area directly across from st patricks cathedral.








Location 
https://www.google.com/maps/@53.338...4!1s92hPy4peoNGrNecc4_sn5w!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
It will be a maldron chain hotel.


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

These derelict buildings will be replaced by a new offie development on Thomas street , liberties, Dublin 8.
















The little georgian at the end will be restored as part of the project. There was even a bit of public controversy that they are demolishing those two destroyed georgian buildings in the middle lol ^ just to put into perspective how sometimes crazy strict dublins heritage conservation is!


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Picture of capital dock by Turgidson


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Hotel development Mark Street, Dublin2. Will involve the demolition of two existing structures and one small surface car park
Location https://www.google.com/maps/@53.344...4!1s_v4TF09TjE_GuhH7yvFqow!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

Proposed


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Hotel Development Moore Street, Dublin 1. Infill of vacant plot


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Redevelopment of Chatham House, D2, Grafton Street.
Location
https://www.google.com/maps/@53.340...41.117474&pitch=0&thumbfov=100!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Redevelopment of 5 three story retail premises on Chathma Street , D2, near grafton street

Location Currently:
https://www.google.com/maps/@53.340...4!1sSTiyDtGX4jOkO-2jFkPdxw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
Proposed 








Currently under demolition


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Recently completed. Velascoe House- office block
Formerly Kestrel House 
Location https://www.google.com/maps/@53.338...4!1s4afYW0n9TI79Zd1H3T-Elw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

Before








After
No real pictures online yet just renders








The new building is there on google maps


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

City council attempt to seize control of Iveagh Markets which have laid vacant for over a decade. Planning permission had lapsed twice and the council have now voted to repossess the building and develop it themselves. This was a necessary move as the structure is so neglected it is becoming unstable and is at risk of collapse.



















Proposed external landscaping:










It will reopen as a public food market. It is located in the liberties, Dublin 8


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

New hotel Portobello Canal, Dublin 6

It will replace the building to the right.



































Good thing itll replace the ugly warehouse to he right but I liked the look of the red brick apartments with the pitched gable ends by the water, looked prettier


----------



## Sandblast (Jun 17, 2008)

Just looked through all your recent posts Wakka, a great set of developments under way or proposed. Thank you for all the time and effort posting these, really great.


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Several mixed use developemtns will be built around the old Newmarket Square in Dublin 8 in the liberties as part of a regeneration campaign in a very neglected area of the city.
It will comprise a mixture of retail, residential, hotel and student accomodation all centre around the square, which is mostly warehouses which will be demolished. Any historic strucutres will be restored.

This is the square currently.
https://www.google.com/maps/@53.338...4!1sEB_LEtml8CtKjN4ixjnagA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

Teelings whiskery distillery which opened last year is the first step in the regeneration










Proposed redeveloped square. The development has been criticised as being generic, uninspired and gentrifying a historic area with character

















In this old proposal all the existing warehouses would remain as they are and only landscaping and some market stall additions were proposed
























But now theyll be replaced by buildings like this of around 7-9 stories


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Hundreds of early-mid 20th century social housing units/blocks are going to be delisted from the protected strucutres register in an effort to encourage private developers to redevelop and rejuvenate certain areas of the city













































These are all examples of social housing blocks which will be delisted, they were all designed by architect herbert simms who was in control of the vast majority of social housing projects in dublin in that period. Personally I think its a good idea, but some of them are nice and should be retained as both good examples of free state social housing initiatives and early modernist architecture, Im especially fond of the flat complex in the last photo.


----------



## Sandblast (Jun 17, 2008)

^^ Reminded me very much of typical apartments in Edgbaston, Birmingham.










^^ Edgbaston.


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

That looks good, is it social housing too?


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Restoration of docklands warehouses and addition of offices .
















































Nice to see the lovely internal timber trusses being maintained and restored instead of just facadism!


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Grand Canal Place redevelopment, Dublin 8, near the Guinness Brewery.









































Hard to find out much about this project online, despite its large scale for Dublin . It has been granted planning permission already. Its at the site of an old canal basin that was filled in during the 80's due to litter problems.

















The stone warehouse to the right is the only surviving warehouse building and will be incorporated into the scheme.
I believe initial enabling works have started at the site that will likely include elements such as demolition and archaeological excavation. There is a 10-year permission for development of this site in place which was granted in 2011. The site is now owned by Marlet group, architects BKD.
The developer was granted permission for two 'landmark' buildings seen in the first render, 35m and 41m respecitvely. it is a mixed use office and residential scheme with ground floor retail. The old canal basin appears as though it will be refilled with water again which is a nice feature and an interesting reference back to the site history.
The site is in an extremely run down working class former industrial area so its very surprising to see this development proposed, though it will be transformative for the area and will tie in nicely with the redeveloped brewery area very close by.


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

New 30,000sq ft office building at Blackhall Street, Dublin 7. Currently occupied by a two- storey commercial building with dual frontage on to Blackhall Street and Oxmantown Lane.
five-storey office development, with a floor area of 2,725sq m (29,331sq ft). It is close to the Law Society of Ireland as well as Smithfield and Grangegorman.










Site currently
https://www.google.com/maps/@53.348...4!1sS-XUpgFeofXdS6FaeE1whw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Jones cements plan for €10m hi-tech hub near Google’s HQ. Opposite Bolands Quay, on Barrow Street.
Location:
https://www.google.com/maps/@53.341...4!1soX_enfQqD1RMPLi7wSm3Gg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656













> Jones Investments, the property development group headed by Chris Jones, will spend €10m building a hi-tech enterprise centre on Barrow Street in Dublin, close to the European headquarters of Google.
> 
> Jones is expected to start work on the centre in June, with building work likely to take about 18 months. The project will involve the demolition of a warehouse at 15 Barrow Street, and replacing it with the “enterprise and innovation hub” aimed at technology, media and telecoms tenants.
> 
> The industrial-style building will have space for about 250 workers, with shared work areas, meeting rooms and break-out spaces. While it will be similar to flexible office space offered by companies including WeWork and Iconic Offices.


https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/jones-cements-plan-for-10m-hi-tech-hub-near-googles-hq-tdh3pvqtp


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Renovation of vacant/abandoned flat complex in St.Agathas Court in North Dublin city by homeless charity Peter McVerry. Really great to see these rather bland ugly buildings being given new life under a very limited budget, and creating a happy livable community for homeless people.


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

The developer who proposed Tara Street Tower, a 22 story office block in the centre of the city, has recently resubmitted a slightly revised design after it was rejected just a few weeks ago. Hopefully he had a meeting with the city council and they advised him on how a revised design should look for it to be given planning permission and it wasn't just him chancing his arm hoping they'd just be more lenient the second time around.




Elhorseboxo said:


> Its essentially the same as the previous application, it might be ever so slightly more sleek and less bulky but considering all the time and effort wasted last time round you'd think they'd put a bit more effort into a addressing the issues. I still hope it gets approved but definitely disappointing..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Some images of the revised proposal.


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Proposal to revitalize the antisocial laneways of Dublin city..



> An initiative to upgrade and breathe new life into some of Dublin 1’s under-used laneways with a view to transforming them into ‘living streets’ with more residential, cultural and commercial activity is set to kick off next year. It’s good news for businesses already operating in and around these lanes as well as developers, including Marlet Property Group, which has applied for planning permission for a hotel and aparthotel scheme at the end of one of the laneways chosen for initial improvement works. Led by Dublin City Council and Dublintown, and with input from a range of stakeholders, the Reimagining Dublin One’s Laneways project identified 18 lanes in the north inner city that are ‘underperforming’ and perceived to be unsafe and generally unfriendly places to be for a range of reasons. Courtesy of Dublin City Council Artist's impression of what Jervis Lane Upper could look like in the future Typical characteristics include poor ground surfaces and lighting, litter, graffiti, vandalism, drug abuse and street drinking. The lanes can be long and narrow and often don’t connect well to other streets. In most cases, they lack activity and frontage at ground floor level. Dublin City Council senior executive officer Donncha O’Dualing said there is a clear opportunity to improve the situation. “We wanted to look at this from a medium to long-term perspective and concentrate on trying to put in place improvements that will have a long-term impact,” he said. Sean Harrington Architects was brought in to carry out detailed research and come up with conclusions for each of the laneways setting out short, medium and long-term actions for each of them. To get the ball rolling, the project will initially focus on five lanes: Cole’s Lane, Talbot Lane, Jervis Lane Upper, Byrne’s Lane and Abbey Cottages. Increasing footfall is one of the big objectives across all the lanes. “Internationally it’s been found that to improve laneways, you need activity,” Dualing said. “If people who live there are looking down onto the area or there’s a café that looks out onto the lane, it becomes less attractive for anti-social behaviour and it becomes a safer place and a place where people want to stay.” Courtesy of Dublin City Council Cole's Lane leading to the entrance of the Ilac Centre Cole’s Lane actually does have substantial footfall during retail hours as it links Henry Street to the entrance of the Hammerson-owned Ilac Centre, with Debenhams on one side and Dunnes Stores on the other. “But at night time there’s no activity and there can be quite a lot of anti-social behaviour there,” O’Dualing said. Immediate improvement plans include replacing the paving and adding new public lighting and waste bins. Medium term measures are around redesigning the public realm to allow for seating, planting, permanent traders’ stalls, and outdoor cafés and restaurants. The long-term vision is to create an open route between Henry Street and Parnell Street with retail and food and beverage at ground floor level and residential development on upper storeys. According to O’Dualing, workshops were held earlier this year with property owners, local residents and other stakeholders for each of the lanes ahead of the strategy being developed. “For example, we’ve agreed with the Ilac Centre and Debenhams that they’ll bring uses out onto the lane as well — perhaps a café that opens out onto it,” he said. On Talbot Lane, sett paving and new public lighting will be added in the first phase of work. The long-term vision is to install a glazed roof and redevelop Marlborough Place. Courtesy of Dublin City Council Artist's impression of what Cole's Lane could look like in the future Jervis Lane Upper is long and narrow — 410 feet long with no intersections — with residential units on one side, but little activity on the other. Improvements to the paving and lighting are on the cards, as well as planting to try to introduce a threshold for existing properties. “And we will be looking to encourage the development of three to four storey apartment blocks with balconies overlooking the lane,” O’Dualing said. The council also believes shortcuts through commercial units onto Capel Street could be a unique business opportunity for back-to-front land use. Running eastwards from Jervis Street and crossing the Millennium Walkway, Byrne’s Lane is currently used as a service yard and closed off to the public in parts. It doesn’t have any use at ground floor level. Short to medium-term proposals include adding public lighting, introducing art installations and encouraging commercial users to look at alternatives to using the lane as a yard. The long-term plan is to connect the lane to Abbey Cottages, Liffey Street and Great Strand Street. Earlier this year, Marlet Property Group paid more than €22M for a site at the end of Byrne’s Lane that stretches from Upper Abbey Street to Great Strand Street. The developer has applied for permission to build a nine-storey over basement aparthotel with 269 bedrooms fronting onto Great Strand Street and a nine-storey, 207-bed hotel with an entrance on Upper Abbey Street. Two retail units and a pedestrian link between Byrne’s Lane and Great Strand Street are also proposed. Courtesy of Clink Artist's rendering of the Clink Hostel on the corner of Abbey Cottages and Abbey Street Upper That scheme is bounded to east by a site on Abbey Cottages — another one of the pilot lanes — that got the go-ahead in March for a nine-storey, 144-bed hostel that will accommodate 560 people. The property will be developed by boutique hostel brand Clink, which was set up by Irish sisters Anne and Shelly Dolan and currently operates in London and Amsterdam. Planning has also been granted on the other side of Abbey Cottages for an extension to an existing building on Abbey Street to create an 88-bed hostel. At the moment, Abbey Cottages is seen as a particularly malfunctioning lane, due to the fact that it backs onto mainly vacant and disused sites. The council’s immediate plans are around paving and lighting. It will look to have an ESB sub-station relocated and at options for connecting to Byrne’s Lane and Great Strand Street. Ultimately the aim is to create urban blocks that integrate Byrne’s Lane as an open pedestrian street, connecting with Abbey Cottages, Liffey Street Lower and Great Strand Street. Around the corner, Noel Smyth’s Fitzwilliam Real Estate Properties was given the green light to build a nine-storey hotel on the corner of Liffey Street Upper and Middle Abbey Street during the summer. It’s understood that the hotel will be operated by boutique chain Motel One. Courtesy of Dublin City Council Upper Jervis Lane as it looks now Dublin City Council is also looking at upgrading the public realm from the Ha’penny Bridge up to Henry Street and the crossover at the Luas to try to improve permeability. “Around 35,000 pedestrians a day use that route and we’re going to try to improve it, particularly when you’re coming across the river from Temple Bar," O'Dualing said. “And there will be an awful lot of new visitors coming into the area so there’s great potential for increasing restaurants and shops and other commercial entities that can cater for them.” The council will be issuing tender documents to appoint a design team for the development work in the coming weeks. Design should start in Q1 and the council intends submitting plans for approval by the middle of next year with a view to site works beginning in Q3.




































Well I have to say if they did this with every laneway in Dublin, of which there are many hundreds of horrible run down ones, it would really be a nice city but unfortunately I have seen dozens of district regeneration proposals for dublin over the years that never came to fruition so I wont hold my breath


----------



## TWEire (Jun 21, 2018)

This is now approved (22 floors, 88M, mixed use office and hotel): 











This is proposed further down towards the mouth of the Liffey (44 Floors, 155M):










And there's also this, which is probably the nicest looking of all the proposed developments:


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Sep 07, 2020

Dublin City drone view of Liffey by owen lloyd1, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Sep 12

North Wall Quay by turgidson, trên Flickr


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

> *Dock Mill by Urban Agency set to be one of Europe's tallest timber buildings*
> 
> Architecture studio Urban Agency is extending an existing mill building in Dublin, Ireland, to create the 50-metres-high Dock Mill, which will be one of the tallest timber buildings in Europe [...]


----------



## Ale92MilanoSpA_ (Apr 25, 2015)

*Driving through Dublin (Ireland) from City Centre to Phoenix Park 30.08.2020 Timelapse x4*


----------



## Michalhal (Nov 22, 2017)

why you guys don't have motivation to update thread more often ? Isn't there anything interesting in your city ?


----------



## Lad (Feb 15, 2016)

Michalhal said:


> why you guys don't have motivation to update thread more often ? Isn't there anything interesting in your city ?


Construction is shut down, not much is happening to be fair.


----------



## Auld Dubliner (Sep 16, 2015)

Please move to appropriate thread if there is one:









Google secures planning for new Dublin office campus


Google Ireland has secured the green light for an office scheme that will establish a new company campus at Grand Canal Street Lower in Dublin to accommodate 1,700 workers.




www.rte.ie


----------



## Auld Dubliner (Sep 16, 2015)

Science Museum update July 2022: Government may be forced to build children’s science centre

*Government may be forced to build children’s science centre*
*Arbitrator instructs OPW to deliver project costing tens of millions of euro after it loses legal dispute over National Children’s Science Centre *

And... Office of Public Works: 28 Jun 2022: Written answers (KildareStreet.com)


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*FaulknerBrowns submits plans for Guinness Brewery redevelopment.*

FaulknerBrowns Architects has submitted plans to redevelop a 5ha portion of Dublin’s historic Guinness Brewery into an ‘urban neighbourhood’
































































FaulknerBrowns submits plans for Guinness Brewery redevelopment


FaulknerBrowns Architects has submitted plans to redevelop a 5ha portion of Dublin’s historic Guinness Brewery into an ‘urban neighbourhood’




www.architectsjournal.co.uk


----------



## odlum833 (Sep 4, 2007)

*New National Children's Hospital U/C*
Cost: 1,000,000,000,000,005 so far









Snapshot: Ireland’s premier kids hospital is 71% finished - Global Construction Review


The most significant healthcare project ever undertaken in Ireland, Dublin’s yet-to-be-named ‘new children’s hospital’ (NCH), is now 71% complete, its developer has said, releasing the latest images. A government priority…




www.globalconstructionreview.com







> *A government priority project, NCH will serve 25% of Ireland’s population by consolidating three children’s hospitals at the 12-acre St James’s campus, becoming the country’s primary centre for paediatric education, training and research.
> It will have 22 operating theatres and 6,150 rooms, 380 of which will be individual in-patient rooms with beds for visiting parents. *












































































__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542182343942852609


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

Okkkk..Like waow,Dublin/or Ireland...I just didn't expected such daring, super wonderful and pretty complex building projects from you over there?Huge credits to that,particularly that it's also being as significant as a children's hospital.Noice😅😁👍👌


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

odlum833 said:


> *New National Children's Hospital U/C*
> Cost: 1,000,000,000,000,005 so far
> 
> 
> ...


Massive Building 😍


----------



## Auld Dubliner (Sep 16, 2015)

Plans for National Children's Science Centre back on track


News from the Irish Examiner's team of reporters




www.irishexaminer.com


----------



## ELH (Jul 5, 2013)

Ecopolisia said:


> Okkkk..Like waow,Dublin/or Ireland...I just didn't expected such daring, super wonderful and pretty complex building projects from you over there?Huge credits to that,particularly that it's also being as significant as a children's hospital.Noice😅😁👍👌


Was that a compliment, or the opposite?


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

ELH said:


> Was that a compliment, or the opposite?


...What do you think it's the most obvious answer for that is??
Try to reread it again,then,you might know it better and more accurate.What your thump-ups you gave to my comment normally indicate that it's and my chosen emoji I gave to its 3D-renders as well..Lol..🙃🙂👍


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*FaulknerBrowns unveils masterplan for Irish sports campus*

FaulknerBrowns has revealed its plans for a new a ‘home of Irish sport’ on a 195ha site to the north-west of Dublin
The Newcastle-based practice’s new Sport Ireland Campus masterplan, which will include Ireland’s first indoor velodrome upon completion, will be created through a range of building projects over a 15 to 20-year period in phases, as well as infrastructure improvements.























































*FaulknerBrowns unveils masterplan for Irish sports campus*
FaulknerBrowns has revealed its plans for a new a ‘home of Irish sport’ on a 195ha site to the north-west of Dublin







www.architectsjournal.co.uk


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*The Exo Offices / Shay Cleary Architects.*


Architects: Shay Cleary Architects
Area : 20784 m²
Year : 2022
Photographs : Jamie Hackett Photography
































































































































































































The Exo Building / Shay Cleary Architects


Completed in 2022 in Dublin, Ireland. Images by Jamie Hackett Photography. The EXO is a major new office development at the eastern edge of Point Square, a significant emerging civic space in the city. The name of the...




www.archdaily.com


----------

